
How to Make a Computer Operating System - hitr
https://github.com/SamyPesse/How-to-Make-a-Computer-Operating-System
======
joelg
Another great free OS resource is MIT's 6.828: Operating System Engineering.

"This course studies fundamental design and implementation ideas in the
engineering of operating systems. Lectures are based on a study of UNIX and
research papers. Topics include virtual memory, threads, context switches,
kernels, interrupts, system calls, interprocess communication, coordination,
and the interaction between software and hardware. Individual laboratory
assignments involve implementation of a small operating system in C, with some
x86 assembly."

Lecture notes from 2012: [https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-
and-compu...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-828-operating-system-engineering-fall-2012/)

Video lectures from 2014:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDRHsNauoxk&list=PLfciLKR3Sg...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDRHsNauoxk&list=PLfciLKR3SgqNJKKIKUliWoNBBH1VHL3AP)

------
Jeaye
Note that this book is half-finished and work on it has been discontinued (as
of 2 years ago). If you want a good resource on OSdev, start here:
[http://wiki.osdev.org/Main_Page](http://wiki.osdev.org/Main_Page)

~~~
dreta
Got another great resource here
[http://www.brokenthorn.com/Resources/](http://www.brokenthorn.com/Resources/)

------
OJFord

        > Chapter-1
        > Chapter-2
        > ...
        > Chapter-8
        > chapter9
    

Aaargh!!

------
k_sze
I wish people would stop teaching C/C++. I want a book that teaches writing OS
using Rust.

~~~
pkaye
And what is a good book on writing an OS using Rust?

~~~
dbaupp
There's [http://intermezzos.github.io/](http://intermezzos.github.io/)

~~~
steveklabnik
Maintainer here! We actually have more developed than the tutorial lets on; at
Rust Belt Rust next week, we're running a six-hour class, so focus has been on
material for that, rather than on writing more book chapters. I hope to get
them out afterwards, though.

There's also some open PRs with more functionality too! Basically, check out
the kernel repo if you finish the book and want more :)

